# Samsung 46" lcd dark picture



## nickflip (Apr 13, 2010)

My Samsung 46" LCD now has a dark picture. all of my menus colors are bright and clear but when I switch back to watch TV the picture is dark. I have the brightness turned all the way up but picture is still dark and not as crisp


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like you have a Video processor problem. The menus you say are OK .. so the problem must be the input circuitry or even corrupt firmware. Might be a faulty capacitor (I've had that occur on a normal CRT set) It does look like a Panel Problem. Check all different inputs .. perhaps removing all cables apart from those absolutely required. Maybe something is keeping the signal clamped to the wrong input.


----------

